# Thame, Oxfordshire



## thejoker (Aug 16, 2016)

'what's cooking' in Thame, Oxfordshire. Lovely coffee. The owner went into great detail about how often they claibrate the machines and how the coffee is ground. Highly recommended (nice cakes too)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well that was quick! I was out on my bike and I saw the above post this morning, found myself near Thame so I popped in. Yeah, nice little place. The lady behind the counter seemed very knowledgeable about the coffee. I thought for a minute i was going to get an EKspresso but that is just for retail grinding. There's a Major E on bar duty and SJ for decaf. Coffee is by Ue, a local roaster (Witney) who roasts over wood, but with proper smoke extraction. The coffee was great, it was Honduras Finca Liquidambar, very smooth, light - med and the wood roasting seemed to add a delicate extra something. Really nice. I'd have bought a bag (well, box) if I didn't have a Kilo of LSOL to start. Not sure what was going on with the milk though, they kept pouring it together from various used jugs rather than a clean jug and fresh milk from the bottle. Bit odd, but the coffee was very enjoyable nonetheless. Probably the best round here looking about me.


----------

